# Canadian Work Experience



## Yaf (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all,
I am a qualified Mechanical Engineering Technologist by profession from UK, and registered as Incorporated Engineers (I.Eng) with the Fellowship status F.I.E.T is seeking employment as Technologist to obtain the Canadian working experience.
I passed the Professional Practice Exam (PPE) set by the province of Alberta for the certification in February 2009, and left the last step “working experience” to be certified.
I would be most grateful if anybody can help so I can pursue my carrier as a Certified Engineering Technologist.
Thank you 
Yaf


----------

